# Can anyone identify what breed this bird might be?



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Read the story and see pics here....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/this-one-flew-into-a-window-44067.html?posted=1#post468057

Thank you.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

A high flyer maybe???


----------



## Scoobaman17 (Apr 21, 2010)

*What kind of pigeon is this?*

Also from the pics can anyone tell if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

looks like a type of roller to me , with the roundness of the head , but hey could be any kind of pigeon , ya know , wait till more of the experts take a look at it they'll know for sure. far as sex , can't tell by looking i don't think. if you check the vent area that will tell ya for sure,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would guess the same, with the wings being so swept back and the pearl eye.... pretty.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I would guess the same, with the wings being so swept back and the pearl eye.... pretty.


I had one trap in my loft last year that looks very similar so that was my guess.


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

it looks like a highflyer roller cross but the head is to bulky and the beak is pretty small i cant tell for sure


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

May I ask where you aquired such a beautiful bird?


----------



## Scoobaman17 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was working in Los Angeles and had lunch at a KFC and this guy flew into a window and knocked itself out, I was the only one there that could take the bird and hope to give it a chance, "it was also raining". 2 hours later it was awake and perches on my finger like a parrot. Had a little blood around it's eye from the hit but now it's eating fine and drinking and still as tame as ever. You can go right in and pick it up and put him on your finger and walk around with him.


----------

